# Check out what I bought my wife! (1946 Monark Purchase)



## Juxtaposed Machines (Sep 19, 2009)

So a friend of mine was looking at our local craigslist when he spotted a bike he thought looked like mine.  I have a '48 Monark I am currently restoring, so he called to tell me about this bike he thought was just like mine.  Turns out it was a couple of years older, but in real nice shape.  My wife had told me a number of times she wanted a vintage bike like mine.  So I raced over to the guys place and bought the bike for her.  She was very excited to get it and can't wait to start restoring it.  So without further ado, my wife's 1946 Monark.


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 19, 2009)

*dig-it*

thats a cool bicycle.
hows the restoration going
on your bicxycle ?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 20, 2009)

YES make it your wifes and get her hooked and you'll be golden if she catches the bugs thats like a collectors dream


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Sep 20, 2009)

pedal alley said:


> thats a cool bicycle.
> hows the restoration going
> on your bicxycle ?




Thanks!  The restoration on my bike is a little slow at the moment.  I have been traveling for work lately and that has kept me from working on it.  It has been media blasted, I have straightened the metal, and I have a coat of primer on it.  I still have a lot left.  I am going to start a thread on the resto here pretty soon.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Sep 20, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> YES make it your wifes and get her hooked and you'll be golden if she catches the bugs thats like a collectors dream




EXACTLY!!  I couldn't agree more.  I already have her liking old cars now were on to old bikes.


----------



## clark (Sep 25, 2009)

*give a man a fish.....*

teach your better half the fine art of, "metal restoration" and you will be golden and you better half will need her nails done more often. Nice find, now what did you pay for it?


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Sep 29, 2009)

clark said:


> teach your better half the fine art of, "metal restoration" and you will be golden and you better half will need her nails done more often. Nice find, now what did you pay for it?





Oh she is all over that.  She can't wait to try her hand at metal finishing.  I told her I would talk her through it, but not do it.  As for what I gave for it, I think I stole it.  I only gave $90 for it.


----------

